# BREXIT - Some highly surprising aspects to Britain's Constitution and referendums



## Udo (Jun 22, 2016)

It surprised me, but I suspect many Brits are not aware of some aspects either, e.g. by voting for "leave" or "stay" in the BREXIT referendum, you will apparently still not know exactly what you'll get and how it will be implemented.

Some backgound info - http://www.parliament.uk/about/how/role/sovereignty/ A main issue is that the UK doesn't have a full written constitution.

This link compares UK vs Australia, but much will be of interest the everyone reading this - 
http://tinyurl.com/UK-vs-Aus-referendums


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 22, 2016)

Not surprising at all. The UK has never really had a Constitution because it has royalty. Which for many of us is a really big problem that one day will hopefully be looked at.


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 23, 2016)

BREXIT Impact On The British Music Industry
http://www.billboard.com/articles/b...urope-remain-or-leave-music-industry-concerns


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 23, 2016)

Well I agreed with my broker to make changes as a certain tech stock was getting heavy.
He diversified by grabbing 2 new OPs.
One was an app for phones that opened, shot up 85%, the other 40%.
Waiting to hear back from him tomorrow on if the market surges were because of Brexit anxieties.
17 points from all time record atm.

I'd rather chug Jager while playing Dueces wild for 5 bucks a hand.
4 large for 4 ducks.....ankyu


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 23, 2016)

Pound is down to 1.36 tonight on the news Leave is closing in on victory. Will it crash in the morning when the markets open ?


----------



## woodsdenis (Jun 24, 2016)

aesthete said:


> Pound is down to 1.36 tonight on the news Leave is closing in on victory. Will it crash in the morning when the markets open ?


Looks like it, clever move UK. Not as if they weren't told this would happen.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jun 24, 2016)

Yo..England is OUT. I hope that brüssel takes *that very serious* and so that they start to *overthink their cocky ivory towerish behaviour and philosophy which causes nothing good to the little people*. Such act is a sign that they have to overthink their concept cause otherwise there can be a chain reaction with other states what can very easily be end of the european union! And believe it or not: I love Europe because I am a part of it, but I hate that stupid politicians in eu parliament.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 24, 2016)

Alexander, you don't want to worry about any of this. England loves you too. This has nothing to do with our German, Dutch, French, Spanish and everyone else in the EU friends.
This is all about borders and the reigniting our old and ancient ties with our American, Canadian, Australian and so on friends too.

The best part of it to me, is watching SKY tv getting more and more apoplectic by the second as the awful truth for them unfolds, ergo, Independence Day.


----------



## Vin (Jun 24, 2016)

Now Scotland will want out of the UK again. Northern Ireland will probably want reunion with Republic of Ireland. Interesting times ahead. This is interesting as well:

https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=9674098572923dfefb280a30f2a49bc8&oe=57F42C7B


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 24, 2016)

Scotland skewed the results actually because they basically voted for remain to suit their next out vote. The England vote was huge and quite surprisingly so.


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 24, 2016)

Here is reality





https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ClsD3vkVAAceLVX.jpg


----------



## Jaap (Jun 24, 2016)

That is a nice high pass filter they have putted over the Pound Sterling


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jun 24, 2016)

Jaap said:


> That is a nice high pass filter they have putted over the Pound Sterling


----------



## Ryan (Jun 24, 2016)

A good day to buy Spitfire stuff, ey? :D
Joke away, Interesting times ahead for GB.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jun 24, 2016)

Now... let the Balkanisation of the UK (and EU) begin, undoubtedly. 

The dutch may be next? Spain wants Gibraltar back. It's going to be lovely, but main question is, will Portugal raise prices for the Brits on Port?


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 24, 2016)

We've had interesting times here for 2000 years, This is just another situation among many situations. The pound drop is quite a good thing for us over a short period.


----------



## jonathanwright (Jun 24, 2016)

I can see quite a few who voted leave grumbling their holiday money is more expensive. Honestly, what did they expect?


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 24, 2016)

Parliament asks for a vote on England being ruled by an American King.
India begs to be ruled by Britian again.
I actually joked about this during Birminghams results.

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/international/entire-british-empire-restored-20160624109759


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 24, 2016)

Cheesus did you guys actually stay up and watch these results come in? I watched the Newcastle and Sunderland votes come in early on and knew immediately that Cameron was done for. Went to bed.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 24, 2016)

I thought Id watch Lamestream Liberal media and naturally after seeing Liberal leaders reading thier scripts I fell asleep.
Theyre like Vegas Elvis impersonators making a living off of the dead.
Switched over to Fox business and the georgeous redhead gave me a woody so I watched her until I fell asleep again.
Next time I woke up Asian and Muslim racists in Birmingham voted to leave.
So I kept watching and was actually enjoying a pint of frozen Jager as racists from everywhere in Britain spoke up.
Passed out woke up again to see Cameron following the Queens orders by bowing out.

I thought only Americans were racists.

Next thing I know Trump is giving a speech to Scottish Nobles.

So Baron are you happy that Asian, Muslim, Indian, Black and White racists won?


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 24, 2016)

What I really was looking out for was that _Julius Caesar_ moment and was duly rewarded by Boris and Gove doing a memorable impersonation of Cassius and Brutus, with the MP, Gisela (yes we have German MPs) from Germany doing a wonderful Mark Anthony.

'Yon Cassius has a lean and hungry look'

I told you Jimmy, Cameron would be gone in a heartbeat. About the only thing I got right. Hahàáäæãåa


----------



## Dean (Jun 24, 2016)

When Trump endorces your decision you know you've made the right choice!  D


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 24, 2016)

Dean said:


> When Trump endorces your decision you know you've made the right choice!  D



At least we won't have the embarrassment of Cameron being Prime Minister now if Trump wins, after his totally appeasement filled, Neville Chamberlain styled misplaced comments.


----------



## David Chappell (Jun 24, 2016)

With the UK leaving the EU, does that mean we won't be subject to the mandatory VAT on downloadable products (=sample libraries)?

Asking the important questions here...


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 24, 2016)

Almost certainly yes.


----------



## MA-Simon (Jun 24, 2016)

David Chappell said:


> With the UK leaving the EU, does that mean we won't be subject to the mandatory VAT on downloadable products (=sample libraries)?


What. 
But if I am from germany I still have to pay VAT _right_?


----------



## David Chappell (Jun 24, 2016)

MA-Simon said:


> What.
> But if I am from germany I still have to pay VAT _right_?


Well yeah, still being in the EU you will, but us in the UK won't any more, right?

I have to look for the positives!


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 24, 2016)

Meester Zeemon I am heppy today. Please leave the EU and make more Porsches for us all.


----------



## MA-Simon (Jun 24, 2016)

Unfortunally I don't like cars.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 24, 2016)

You're German undt you don't like carz! 

Mein Gott.


----------



## woodsdenis (Jun 25, 2016)

*From the Guardian's comments section:*

If Boris Johnson looked downbeat yesterday, that is because he realises that he has lost.

Perhaps many Brexiters do not realise it yet, but they have actually lost, and it is all down to one man: David Cameron.

With one fell swoop yesterday at 9:15 am, Cameron effectively annulled the referendum result, and simultaneously destroyed the political careers of Boris Johnson, Michael Gove and leading Brexiters who cost him so much anguish, not to mention his premiership.

How?

Throughout the campaign, Cameron had repeatedly said that a vote for leave would lead to triggering Article 50 straight away. Whether implicitly or explicitly, the image was clear: he would be giving that notice under Article 50 the morning after a vote to leave. Whether that was scaremongering or not is a bit moot now but, in the midst of the sentimental nautical references of his speech yesterday, he quietly abandoned that position and handed the responsibility over to his successor.

And as the day wore on, the enormity of that step started to sink in: the markets, Sterling, Scotland, the Irish border, the Gibraltar border, the frontier at Calais, the need to continue compliance with all EU regulations for a free market, re-issuing passports, Brits abroad, EU citizens in Britain, the mountain of legistlation to be torn up and rewritten ... the list grew and grew.

The referendum result is not binding. It is advisory. Parliament is not bound to commit itself in that same direction.

The Conservative party election that Cameron triggered will now have one question looming over it: will you, if elected as party leader, trigger the notice under Article 50?

Who will want to have the responsibility of all those ramifications and consequences on his/her head and shoulders?

Boris Johnson knew this yesterday, when he emerged subdued from his home and was even more subdued at the press conference. He has been out-maneouvered and check-mated.

If he runs for leadership of the party, and then fails to follow through on triggering Article 50, then he is finished. If he does not run and effectively abandons the field, then he is finished. If he runs, wins and pulls the UK out of the EU, then it will all be over - Scotland will break away, there will be upheaval in Ireland, a recession ... broken trade agreements. Then he is also finished. Boris Johnson knows all of this. When he acts like the dumb blond it is just that: an act.

The Brexit leaders now have a result that they cannot use. For them, leadership of the Tory party has become a poison chalice.

When Boris Johnson said there was no need to trigger Article 50 straight away, what he really meant to say was "never". When Michael Gove went on and on about "informal negotiations" ... why? why not the formal ones straight away? ... he also meant not triggering the formal departure. They both know what a formal demarche would mean: an irreversible step that neither of them is prepared to take.

All that remains is for someone to have the guts to stand up and say that Brexit is unachievable in reality without an enormous amount of pain and destruction, that cannot be borne. And David Cameron has put the onus of making that statement on the heads of the people who led the Brexit campaign.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jun 25, 2016)

There was no doubt that a Brexit would cause a Balkanisation of the UK and probably the EU as well.

The logical, and righteous, next step should be for the EU parliament to call on the entire EU commission to step down, as was the case with the Santer commission.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 26, 2016)

Corbyn will probably resign this weekend. This was always the next logical step. Will he restand for election to the Labour leadership? I would bet the Unions would try and stop him this time.
Many might think that all this happening because of the EU vote but that's not really the case.
The main reason is because sly old dogs like Rees Mogg want to call a General Election right now and Labour know they will get slaughtered if Corbyn is their leader.
Liberals and Labour are now trying to get the EU vote nullified.

Makes for great television.

Denis, no one in England reads the Guardian so that article will be totally lost on most of them.


----------



## dannymc (Jun 26, 2016)

> At least we won't have the embarrassment of Cameron being Prime Minister now if Trump wins, after his totally appeasement filled, Neville Chamberlain styled misplaced comments.



yeah and that's the point. if the hicks in England can shoot themselves in the foot and vote to leave the EU the hicks in the US could just as easily vote for a president Trump. then we really will be in a world of hurt. 

Danny


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 26, 2016)

Go stand in the middle of Doncaster on an orange box and tell them all they're all hicks and see how long you live.


----------



## dannymc (Jun 26, 2016)

> Go stand in the middle of Doncaster on an orange box and tell them all they're all hicks and see how long you live.



ha ha i"m Irish, i think they'll understand 

Danny


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 26, 2016)

Doubt it.


----------



## woodsdenis (Jun 26, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> Denis, no one in England reads the Guardian so that article will be totally lost on most of them.



Its the theory not the paper its written in, Cameron has resigned and has not triggered Article 50 and the referendum result is not legally binding, so the next PM will have to do it......


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 26, 2016)

The theory is a load of bollocks as is the Guardian.


----------



## woodsdenis (Jun 26, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> The theory is a load of bollocks as is the Guardian.


Why is the theory bollocks, thats exactly what has happened. Cameron has resigned without triggering article 50. You can only exit the EU with it.


----------



## woodsdenis (Jun 26, 2016)

As a side note, the Pro leave Murdoch backed Sun newspaper has admitted the following today as a result of Brexit.

*1. Inflation is likely to rise*
*2. The cost of an average family holiday will rise*
*3. Accommodation abroad will cost more*
*4. Beer prices will go up*
*5. EU caps on international calls will no longer apply, so it’ll cost much more to make calls in Europe*
*6. Unemployment will rise and wages will fall by up to four per cent*
*7. Mortgages prices will rise*
*8. Rates of taxation will increase*
*9. Benefit payments may be slashed*


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 26, 2016)

They will trigger Article 50 soon enough.

Denis, why on earth do you suppose anyone in England wishes to reignite this debate? Do you think they didn't know all of that? They don't give a shit. They just wanted out.
This isn't Ireland. They don't do referendums until they get the result the government want. It's all over. Move on.
The Sun is basically a paper for people that can't read. It uses pictures and illustrations to communicate. God sake.


----------



## dannymc (Jun 26, 2016)

> This isn't Ireland. They don't do referendums until they get the result the government want.



maybe they should, cause now they are well and truly f*cked.

Danny


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 26, 2016)

Danny you have absolutely no fucking idea about what you're talking about. What are you going to say when the EU starts to disintegrate. Who the fuck do you think bailed you lot out to the tune of 9 billion recently? The majority of England does not care what anyone thinks. Move on and stop reigniting the debate unless you have concrete evidence versus juvenile supposition.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jun 27, 2016)

It is astonishing, to say the least, to observe how the referendum result is presented. So, all given to be true, there are 17 something million british ultra right wingers on the Island? Of course, everyone who voted to leave is one of them.

You couldn't make it up.

Of course it is not the Brussels Elite that is at fault here, no, no. It is the stupid plep that was asked to cast a vote by the pied piper of Downe.

All these howlers are indicative of the total failure of governance, on all levels!

Article 50? Are you kidding me? Don't you know that it doesn't matter a flying Bull what law is written? If it doesn't fit, breach it, then wait a few years and see how the ECJ, conveniently seated in Luxembourg, legalises unlawful actions in breach of treaties afterwards. Simpleton!

Yes, it probably was a pitchfork and ropes moment referendum. So? Now, a blanket of poverty will cover Great Britain and the sun will not shine for 20 years anymore. Yeah right. Pitchforks and ropes should have been used already back in 2008.

This entire shower of wasters called Commission has to step down. Start from scratch, close the book of stupid sanctions and provocative anti Russian politics, and tell the Yanks to GO HOME! Refuse Ramstein to be used as a center for drone attacks worldwide. Tell them to shove TTIP where the sun doesn't shine etc. etc. etc.


----------



## woodsdenis (Jun 27, 2016)

*It wasn't the EU that privatised YOUR British Gas.
It wasn't the EU that privatised YOUR British Telecom.
It wasn't the EU that sold off YOUR power stations.
It wasn't the EU that privatised YOUR British Rail.
It wasn't the EU that privatised YOUR Royal Mail.
It wasn't the EU that privatised YOUR water industry.
It wasn't the EU that shut down the UKs coal industry.
It wasn't the EU that smashed YOUR Trade Unions.
It wasn't the EU that sold off British Steel.
It wasn't the EU that depleted Britain's social housing stock.
It wasn't the EU that underfunded education.
It wasn't the EU sold the country's gold reserves.
It wasn't the EU that handed the intrest rate over to the bank of England and then failed to regulate it.
It wasn't the EU that brought in tuition fees for students.
It isn't the EU that are privatising YOUR NHS.
It isn't the EU that are cutting jobs in YOUR armed forces.
It isn't the EU that has begun privatising YOUR Police forces.

But, once again, congratulations on handing complete, unregulated control over to those who did.*

Not my comment but true none the less.


----------



## woodsdenis (Jun 27, 2016)

http://news.sky.com/video/1717859/islam-there-is-no-brexit-plan

Another you couldn't make this up post.


----------



## FriFlo (Jun 27, 2016)

I see no point in criticizing all Brits who voted for out, as there may be different reasons, why they might support that. But as far as I can see, most supporters of leaving the EU are clearly in that camp for entirely bad/wrong reasons and will be utterly disappointed in the future. I am talking about all the racists, who think this means kicking out all immigrants "stealing their jobs". I am talking about all people who believe Britain will become the "great nation it used to be".
The EU, is like any concentration of power in this world, also responsible for bad things, yes! There must be a struggle for renewing its principles based on the needs of the people and long goals essential for mankind, like global warming, which are immanent treats to our survival. I agree with Europeans struggling for these reasons! But I do not see the majority of voters for leaving the EU in that camp at all.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 27, 2016)

FriFlo they all voted out because they hate foreign people and are all racists. In 1975, myself included, we all voted to join the Common Market because we loved foreign people and were not racists.


Faisal Islam is easily the most intelligent reporter bar none Sky have. Unfortunately he has to follow the company line and occasionally sounds hysterical.


----------



## woodsdenis (Jun 27, 2016)

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/b...um-brexit-ftse-100-stock-market-a7105196.html

ooops


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 27, 2016)

Hopefully they'll go broke. They deserve to.


----------



## woodsdenis (Jun 27, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> Hopefully they'll go broke. They deserve to.


So do I, unfortunately, as happened here, a lot of ordinary people's pension funds are tied to these big institutions. Workers who paid into these for years getting nothing at retirement.


----------



## JonFairhurst (Jun 27, 2016)

I was in Vienna last month. At the end of my trip, after a short layover in Schiphol Airport, 

I DECIDED TO LEAVE EUROPE.

And sure enough, after arriving in the US, the currency in my pocket had practically no value for buying local goods and services.

I should have seen it coming...


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 28, 2016)

Old Junky the Junk just said in the EU Parliament that he is perceived in England as a faceless sort of robot automaton.

Not at all Junky! Not at all!


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jun 28, 2016)

Remy Martin is engraved in his face!


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 28, 2016)

Being called racist is a badge of honor.
Over here in the states the word racist means winner.
Brits should be proud.
But should be ashamed from the defeat by Icelandean racists in that 2-1 match.
Went to our annual meeting and voted out 15 business agents. Replacing them with former workers instead of delegates from state capitals.
White brothers called us racists.
I was honored.
We then celebrated at the bar.
We toasted one racist son of a bitch to another racist son of a bitch.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 28, 2016)

I believe multi culturalists of Russia are enjoying the European meltdown.

I hear China wants the Clinton Syrian War refugees to anger racist Japanese who refuse immigrants.

Everything is free in Cuba N.Korea and Venezuela yet nobody wants to go there because there's no racists.

Hang tough Brits.
Yanks will follow a similar path once racists take over Brussells.....sorry....I meant D.C..


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 28, 2016)

I just welcomed a new family to the community.
The Phobe Family.
Xena the daughter.
2 sons, Islama and Homa.

Really great family.
In our quest to import poverty so Liberals can have more victims.
We wanted to make sure we did our patriotic duty.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 28, 2016)

Xena's not like a warrior princess or something is she?


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 28, 2016)

Xena Phobe ia a famous warrior Princess.

The whole family is honored by Liberals in thier quest for a Star Trek Utopia.
Spock is really the Aborigine from the movie Crocodile Dundee....


----------



## JonFairhurst (Jun 28, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> Being called racist is a badge of honor.
> Over here in the states the word racist means winner.
> Brits should be proud.
> But should be ashamed from the defeat by Icelandean racists in that 2-1 match.
> ...



This is an utterly horrible post. Racism is serious. And it is shameful.

Nobody claims to be a racist. The key is to take acts against racism. I read the above post as an act supporting racism. And yes I'm calling the above post out as a racist act.

Jimmy, please stop barfing this sickness in this forum. Consider acting like the best person that you can be, not the worst.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 28, 2016)

Jon you're totalling missing the point. Jimmy is anything but a racist. I, on the other hand......

This is comedy hour.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm being patriotic and agreeing with Eric Holder.
In his fantastic inaugural speech our chief law enforcement officer (joke) said Americans were racists.
During the 2008 campaign Clintons and Biden were racists, then became VP and State Department fundraiser.
So obviously they know it s a joke as do I.

May as well have some fun. 

Do you realize the difficulty involved trying to be a brown skinned white racist...?


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 28, 2016)

My apologies Jon.
I am being bombarded by left/right goo.
Britain, now the USA....

Comedy is my choice over anger, but I respect your position and shall refrain.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jun 28, 2016)

In my opinion, especially socio-political satire is allowed to use and abuse everything.

However, this has to be identified as satire, clearly and this thread does not indentify it as such.

The act of camouflaging serious attitudes under the cover of satire stinks.

Except some wannabees perhaps, last time I looked, there was no George Carlin around here on VIC. 

To cover up foul mouthed racist views by crazed nonsensical conglomerations of words, then claiming things to be of comedian nature is a bit lame, especially because this trademark in particular can be observed all over the threads.

You guys consider this funny?
Time for me to change the bar.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 29, 2016)

4:11 is great. Check the translator behind him. Hahahaaaaaa! Adios.

UKIP will be watching with interest the conservatives over the next 8 weeks. Any backtracking on free movement will let UKIP in.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 1, 2016)

http://thinkaboutnow.com/2016/06/eu-its-now-illegal-to-say-drinking-water-prevents-dehydration/

I had no idea this stuff is real?


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jul 1, 2016)

- In Scotland it is illegal to be drunk while in possession of a cow.

- In Germany it is illegal to run out of gas on a high way.

- On the so very strange BREXIT Island, the head of any dead whale found on the British coast is propriety of the king. However, the tale is property of the Queen!

- On this weiredest Island of all alone you could go on and on and on.... Here is another one, it was illegal to die in the House of Parliament. (ROFLMAO!!!!)

- In Sweden it is illegal to paint your house without first getting a license to do so.

- in EU children under the age of 8 are not allowed to handle a latex baloon without being supervised by a parent.

- Oh, and according to EU, danish pastries contain too much cinnamon and had to be banned.

- Oh, best I ever came across, in Alabama it is illegal for a driver to be blindfolded while operating a vehicle.

- In Minnesota, it is illegal to stand around any building without a good reason to be there.

- in Utah, it is illegal to cause a catastrophe.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 4, 2016)

Laws are for the commoners.
Not the elites or thier underlings who sell the legislation.
We will be electing new criminals soon to correct this.
Thankfully they are worth hundreds of millions due to great unenforceable laws sold by wealthy Liberals before them.
A small price for ending poverty and addressing wealth inequality between wealthy Liberals and thier impoverished voters.


----------



## Will Blackburn (Jul 21, 2016)

The doomed EU has by each week increasingly crept towards totalitarianism via a handful of authoritarians who are hellbent on creating a super state. I am totally baffled why anyone would opt to stay in that political prison To give up your sovereignty and democratic rights for the sake of a cheaper holiday or by the culture of who can be the most liberal/politically correct. The most worrying part was many of the remainers couldn't distinguish between being a part of Europe and part of the EU. The economy is doing just fine, no apocolypse, only destabilised by the remainers who refuse to accept a democratic result that went against them, thank god. Here's hoping the other European countries see sense as well and leave the unelectable regime before it's too late to do so.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jul 31, 2016)

Brex update:

It's looking more and more likely the the conservatives have given MPs jobs in the cabinet to shut them up. There's going to be a serious backlash coming against Mrs May and it's probably going to be sooner rather than later. She's looking like a con artist more and more and this whole episode doesn't bode well. Stay tuned.


----------

